# Kony 2012



## SuperKillNinjaAssassin69 (Feb 11, 2012)

Invisible Children | Kony2012






*WHO IS JOSEPH KONY?*
JOSEPH KONY IS THE WORLD’S WORST WAR CRIMINAL. IN 1987 HE TOOK OVER LEADERSHIP OF AN EXISTING REBEL GROUP AND RENAMED IT THE LORD’S RESISTANCE ARMY (LRA).

THE LRA HAS EARNED A REPUTATION FOR ITS CRUEL AND BRUTAL TACTICS. WHEN JOSEPH KONY FOUND HIMSELF RUNNING OUT OF FIGHTERS, HE STARTED ABDUCTING CHILDREN TO BE SOLDIERS IN HIS ARMY OR “WIVES” FOR HIS OFFICERS. THE LRA IS ENCOURAGED TO RAPE, MUTILATE, AND KILL CIVILIANS–OFTEN WITH BLUNT WEAPONS.

THE LRA IS NO LONGER ACTIVE IN NORTHERN UGANDA (WHERE IT ORIGINATED) BUT IT CONTINUES ITS CAMPAIGN OF VIOLENCE IN DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO, CENTRAL AFRICAN REPUBLIC, AND SOUTH SUDAN. IN ITS 26-YEAR HISTORY, THE LRA HAS ABDUCTED MORE THAN 30,000 CHILDREN AND DISPLACED AT LEAST 2.1 MILLION PEOPLE.

*WHAT IS THE GOAL OF KONY 2012?*
INVISIBLE CHILDREN HAS BEEN WORKING FOR 9 YEARS TO END AFRICA’S LONGEST-RUNNING ARMED CONFLICT. U.S. MILITARY ADVISERS ARE CURRENTLY DEPLOYED IN CENTRAL AFRICA ON A “TIME-LIMITED” MISSION TO STOP KONY AND DISARM THE LRA. IF KONY ISN’T CAPTURED THIS YEAR, THE WINDOW WILL BE GONE.

*WE ARE TAKING ACTION TO ENSURE THESE TWO THINGS:*
1) THAT JOSEPH KONY IS KNOWN AS THE WORLD’S WORST WAR CRIMINAL.

2) THAT THE U.S. MILITARY ADVISERS SUPPORT THE UGANDAN ARMY UNTIL KONY HAS BEEN CAPTURED AND THE LRA HAS BEEN COMPLETELY DISARMED. THEY NEED TO FOLLOW THROUGH ALL THE WAY AND FINISH WHAT THEY HAVE STARTED.

*WHY ARE WE MAKING JOSEPH KONY "FAMOUS"?*
INVISIBLE CHILDREN’S KONY 2012 CAMPAIGN AIMS TO MAKE JOSEPH KONY FAMOUS, NOT TO CELEBRATE HIM, BUT TO RAISE SUPPORT FOR HIS ARREST AND SET A PRECEDENT FOR INTERNATIONAL JUSTICE. IN THIS CASE, NOTORIETY TRANSLATES TO PUBLIC SUPPORT. IF PEOPLE KNOW ABOUT THE CRIMES THAT KONY HAS BEEN COMMITTING FOR 26 YEARS, THEY WILL UNITE TO STOP HIM.

SECONDLY, WE WANT KONY TO BE FAMOUS SO THAT WHEN HE IS STOPPED, HE WILL BE A VISIBLE, CONCRETE EXAMPLE OF INTERNATIONAL JUSTICE. THEN OTHER WAR CRIMINALS WILL KNOW THAT THEIR MASS ATROCITIES WILL NOT GO UNNOTICED OR UNPUNISHED.


----------



## Mokek Kwe (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I saw "Kony" all over FB, but with my terrible internet I knew I wouldn't be able to get the video to load timely enough.


----------



## SuperKillNinjaAssassin69 (Feb 11, 2012)

We got trouble. - Visible Children - KONY 2012 Criticism

The rebuttal.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

I heard it was to establish military bases in Africa which would stop China expanding into Africa...
YOu never know


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Kony is no longer in Uganda, and only a small percentage of their money goes to the cause. That video is not accurate. I'm really tired of it. People think spreading it is promoting a good cause, but it's misleading!


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Wendixy said:


> Kony is no longer in Uganda, and only a small percentage of their money goes to the cause. That video is not accurate. I'm really tired of it. People think spreading it is promoting a good cause, but it's misleading!


Old meme is old.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't use any meme. Unless you mean that "what Uganda do about it" joke. I know that video is old, but I still see people reposting it on facebook.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Wendixy said:


> I didn't use any meme. Unless you mean that "what Uganda do about it" joke. I know that video is old, but I still see people reposting it on facebook.


Not you, the video. It's lost its original effect aka people don't really care anymore. As if they cared to begin with.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh okay then. Quoting my post kinda confused me.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

One image to sum up KONY 2012:


----------



## Adventure (Dec 15, 2011)

Ya NT's got really nothing better to do but post stuff like this on forums?


----------



## RoyA (Apr 15, 2012)

kony 2012: "this will make me look so altruistic"


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I've seen lots of signs around on telephone posts but the majority of them have been torn off. I wonder why someone would do that?


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

something that is spread like the plague online is usually full of bullshit


----------

